# New poodle pictures! (and one of us is not like the other)



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I went to the park today..so beautiful out..and took some photos of Vega and Dodger, also took Loki along with us and wow I got some really great photos of him. He was the puppy found in the sams club parking long a few months ago and he's turned out to be quite an amazing dog! Someone definitely tossed away a true gem!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

You have very beautiful dogs. The rescue pup is turning out to be very beautiful.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Aidan, all of your fur kids are simply gorgeous, and yes it does seem that somebody tossed away a true gem when they abandoned Locki. I think that he was very lucky that you happened upon him the way that you did. I think that it was meant to be. Just think back when you found him, you were not planning on keeping him, if I remember right? Sounds to me like you found yourself a true keeper, when you found Locki. Again want to say that ALL of your dogs look great. I usually do not care for the shaved ears on poodles, but on Doger and Vega it looks very classy, nice job.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

KPoos said:


> You have very beautiful dogs. The rescue pup is turning out to be very beautiful.


Agree - clearly it was meant to be


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm jealous, we're still have crappy tropical storm weather here. Wish I could have gone to the park today ROFL. 

I just adore those two pictures with the dogs together. Kudo's to you for getting them to sit still on such a nice day! How old is Loki now? What are the ears done with again? Did you just re-do them? They look so smooth and pretty, love it.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I did Dodger's ears with a 5 and Vega's with a 10, for some reason (and don't have me explain it, lol) a 5 looked weird on Vega's ears, i could NOT get it to look even and smooth so I took a 10 blade to them..lol

You should have seen Vega throwing his head about I guess trying to figure out what was missing!

Thank you for the compliments, we never did plan on keeping Loki, but he's just been such a good boy. He was potty trained in no time, sleeps soundly in his crate and goes straight in it when we tell him to "go night night", doesn't leave me side if he's off a leash, is friendly with other dogs and people but could really care less about them as well, they dont excite or entertain him...if vega was off leash and a person strolled by he'd have to go investigate and see what they were doing and Loki doesn't care, it's too much effort to move and have to go check things out, lol. He's a lazy bum, but he's my lazy bum 

They all actually do sit and stay very well on command, Vega's main distraction is joggers...he wants to go run WITH them and sometimes demands to do so.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

They look DARLING! I loooove the short ears. Are you growing out Dodgers feet?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

shhhh no lol i'm just lazy lately.... rofl

I did Vegas and then i was like ugh...no more feet.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hehe, she'll be okay until you're feeling up to it again!

Is Vega a blue? I know he's still young, but he doesn't have the brownish tink that growing silvers get.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep, Vega is a blue at least that's what his breeder said he was.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok... I had to interject here... I've enjoyed the pictures (beautiful kids, by the way) and read the comments, but my mind keeps singing the Sesame Street song about "three of these things belong together, three of these things are kind of the same..." I CAN'T GET IT OUT OF MY HEAAAAAAAD!!!  OK, better now... carry on!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

lol and that's where the title came from! I'm glad someone noticed.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome pictures !


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Great looking family!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

LOL on the feet We moved Oct 9 then I got sick and well you guessed it dogs looked like crap. Mandy got a shave down she looks ok in the bikini but I worked on Casey even though still took 3 inches off him but skipped the feet.
Other night I got him up there and WOW I was ashamed. He know has poodle feet again.


Your dogs look awsome I love the look of shaved ears and did Caseys once and was tld to never do that again he he. They take forever to grow back to I think it was almost a year now


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awww they are sooo cute! the silver beige looks just like my Teddy - how old? Teddy is more silver now but he is 4.


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

Your babies are GORGEOUS! Beautiful pictures.


----------

